# 5'6" tall 49 or 52cm Ti Fantom cross?



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

Will a 49 cm frame be too small for a 5'6" tall guy?


Thanks,


----------



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

no replies? not even a "use the search function"?


----------



## Kopsis (Aug 1, 2012)

I'm 5'7" and the fit of my 54cm Al Fantom Cross Pro is good but I wouldn't want it any bigger. Don't know how close the geo is to the Ti version, but I suspect you could get by with either size.


----------



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks, I found a 49 on Bikes Island with a few scuffs for a 100$ less so I ordered it. I'll see how that goes.


----------



## iclypso (Jul 6, 2011)

Hope it works out. At 5'7", the 52cm fit me well. You might need a little more seat point and stem than I did.


----------



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

Thanks, I must have short legs, because the seat post is only up about 4" from bottom. I didn't get a chance to ride it yet because I got it yesterday and it was missing a brake pad. Saturday I can give a full ride report.


----------



## RLucky82 (Jul 31, 2012)

I got some ride time on it and it fits great! I'm closer to 5'7 then 5'6 and I like the fitment better then on my Immortal Ice that is 53cm. I put 50 miles on Saturday without a single issue


----------

